# HKS FCD Instalation on 91 CA18DET



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Greetings,
Could somewhone tell me where to put the Wires of the FCD
I know they have to go on the ECU ,one wire on the airflow etc etc, but wich wires in the harness, I need the coulrs of the wires

Thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

any particular reason why you are installing a FCD on a CA?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

When boosting above the capacity that the ECU supports, the ECU will cut fuel, so with the FCD you will bypass it,, so that the ECU cannot read this signal so it cannot cut the fuel


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hmm interesting. Have you personally suffered fuel cut? Ive never heard of this happening on a CA. Usually its cheaper to get a remap - unless you picked the FCD up cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm about to, probably i'll be boosting around the 16 psi
I've heard of people who had encountered fuel cut, i don't wan't to suffer that, 
Can cost you your engine

FCD actually i got it from a a guy very cheap, who's going on an stand alone system


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The problem is defeating fuel cut and then leaning out due to too much boost can also cost you your engine.
Im just concerned that adding an FCD isnt the best option for you. CA's are not known for hitting fuel cut at medium or even high boost levels (unlike say WRX's and R33's)

I cant help you with the wiring digram sorry, but my advice to you is when you put it on and turn up the boost, just keep an eye on the air fuel ratio using a wideband sensor. If you lean out too much at high RPM she will pop!

You also may want to look into installing a malpassi fuel reg (rising rate) to squeeze a bit more fuel pressure out of the injectors and a good, high flow fuel pump. These can help against leaning out top end.

What turbo you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for your tips
I will keep them in mind
i will keep both eyeson the A/f 
Currently i'm ussing the stock one T25, but for my plans i'm going to put ta T3/T4. also i''l be removing the stock IC for a front mounted


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Isn't it bad to boost the T25 @ 16psi? Esspecially with a SMIC?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ummm yeah... dont boost a CA T25 past 12psi on the stock sidemount or 14 with a front mount. After 14 its just blowing hot air.
Unless you get a S15 T28 or larger on there dont bother with the FCD. Youll never hit fuel cut with the stock turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

That's why i got the FCD , cuase i'm going fot the T3/T4, and frontmount.
To be sure not to hit the Fuelcut


----------

